# Insulated gloves



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Your using the same gloves for hot work as thread cutting??


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I think he means the machinery he is working on is usually very oily, so the gloves get soiled. Trust me, some control panels on older machinery can be an oily mess inside.

Valid question if you ask me! I do not have the answer though...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Continue to change your leather protectors. It is my understanding that the leathers are to protect the rubbers from abrasive harm. I would assume they could become conductive especially in a cutting oil that is contaminated with metal filings. As to when that happens I cannot say


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Personally, I'd get a hold of the manufacturers of the gloves and get the answers about them straight from the horses mouth.That's always been my approach with questions I couldn't easily find online or through my regular sources.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I think he means the machinery he is working on is usually very oily, so the gloves get soiled. Trust me, some control panels on older machinery can be an oily mess inside.
> 
> Valid question if you ask me! I do not have the answer though...


But still, wouldn't you have a seperate pair of gloves for the very few times you were working a live condition? 

That being said, oil under the conditions you describe would be conductive.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, the leather is merely to protect the rubber from getting damaged. If the leather protector becomes contaminated with - oil, metal shavings, etc - something which is conductive, the arc can very well 'travel' or track, down the glove. I personally wouldn't wear a 'dirty' pair. Safety First...or that's what 'they' say, anyway.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

For clarification, 99% of my work is electrical service.(requiring PPE to level HRC2 at all times) on machinery that is always covered in oil. Touching any part of the machine will result in oil on the gloves. Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Leather Gloves*

Any material can break down as far as electricity is concerned. Contaminated gloves are a problem. The leather gloves are to protect the rubber gloves but they play a part in safety. (COVERED) However, if you contact a live conductor with a contaminated glove and a GOOD rubber glove, underneath, you should be okay. Depending on how contaminated the leather glove is, it most probably will not create, in most cases, an arc flash situation. However, I will defer to ZOG for his opinion.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Handasee said:


> For clarification, 99% of my work is electrical service.(requiring PPE to level HRC2 at all times) on machinery that is always covered in oil. Touching any part of the machine will result in oil on the gloves. Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


Whoa, 99% of your work is live? Ever heard of a standard called CSA Z462 Workplace Electrical Safety??

To do any energized work you need to have justification for doing so and a signed energized work permit. Just having the PPE dosent make it OK to do energized work.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Any material can break down as far as electricity is concerned. Contaminated gloves are a problem. The leather gloves are to protect the rubber gloves but they play a part in safety. (COVERED) However, if you contact a live conductor with a contaminated glove and a GOOD rubber glove, underneath, you should be okay. Depending on how contaminated the leather glove is, it most probably will not create, in most cases, an arc flash situation. However, I will defer to ZOG for his opinion.


You nailed it, (or riveted it). 

OSHA 1910.137 is our standard in the US for electrical PPE and ASTM D120 is the glove testing and use standard if you want some more detailed info but basically change your leathers often. 

The problem here is not so much the leathers but what the oil on the leathers is doing to the rubber gloves. Any oil will break down the rubber and cause it to fail prematurly, using a type 2 glove will help a little. Be sure you are doing the proper inspection of your gloves before each use as required by OSHA and have them tested every 6 months, also required by OSHA. 

I have attached the OSHA standard with some key points highlighted, I don't think I can post the ASTM D120 standard, you have to buy that one.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Handasee said:


> Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


A few days in a burn ward will pay for a lot of gloves.

I know that may sound 'over the top' but it really is true.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Handasee said:


> For clarification, 99% of my work is electrical service.(requiring PPE to level HRC2 at all times) on machinery that is always covered in oil. Touching any part of the machine will result in oil on the gloves. Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


so are hospital bills if you need to get rubber protector gloves to protect your electrical safety gloves


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Handasee said:


> Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


Your employer should be taking that into account. Aren't they responsible for providing PPE?


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Zog said:


> Whoa, 99% of your work is live? Ever heard of a standard called CSA Z462 Workplace Electrical Safety??
> 
> To do any energized work you need to have justification for doing so and a signed energized work permit. Just having the PPE dosent make it OK to do energized work.


My work falls under the "Exemptions to Work Permit" both in CSA Z462 and NFPA 70E. Troubleshooting a machine problem ususally results in standing in front of an open panel with test equipment. When the problem is found the machine is turned off, locked out and the defective component replaced.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

This may sound over the top but, is it possible to wipe down/clean the outside of the panel first? Are you wearing an arc flash suite when opening the panel, then testing while only wearing the gloves and other PPE? As said before and I'm sure you know that tracking can and will occurr in the conditions you describe. I would keep a pair of the leather gloves for use with the bomb suite while opening the panel in case of an arc and a clean pair for inside testing/repair work.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Just had a thought about this. What about a 3rd covering as a disposable protective cover for your leathers? If you put extra large latex gloves over your leathers would you still be able to safely handel tools and material? In the event you slip the leathers will do their job in preventing slicing damage to the rubber. The outter rubber will keep your leathers non-conductive. Suppose the real danger would be the latex igniting if exposed to heat. But wouldn't that oil also burn that you get on your leathers with out it?

This is quite the strange dilema. 

This could very well be a manufacturing and machinery issue for which there is no PPE solution. Maybe the machinery manufacturers should be responsible for the panels that are getting blasted with oil. 

It could also follow under NEC where the electrical equipment is not in a suitable location for maintenance as it poses a danger.


----------



## Deter P (Nov 15, 2009)

Handasee said:


> For clarification, 99% of my work is electrical service.(requiring PPE to level HRC2 at all times) on machinery that is always covered in oil. Touching any part of the machine will result in oil on the gloves. Changing gloves on a daily basis is too expensive.


 
Is a life cheaper than the gloves.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Mastertorturer said:


> Just had a thought about this. What about a 3rd covering as a disposable protective cover for your leathers? If you put extra large latex gloves over your leathers would you still be able to safely handel tools and material? In the event you slip the leathers will do their job in preventing slicing damage to the rubber. The outter rubber will keep your leathers non-conductive. Suppose the real danger would be the latex igniting if exposed to heat. But wouldn't that oil also burn that you get on your leathers with out it?
> 
> This is quite the strange dilema.
> 
> ...


 
Latex gloves wouldn't last a second when exposed to cutting oil they will just disintegrate! Nitrile gloves may be a better choice:thumbsup:


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow that sucks, we've been designing our machinery with the high voltage separated from the 24VDC so that you don't have to wear a moon suit to hook up to the plc. 

Why don't you grab a handfull of rags and wipe down the enclosure first before opening it? I'm not normally required to wear a moon suit, but i do this just to keep my hands clean.


----------

